# P068a fault and engine won't start. And it won't start with Jumping. ESP Error.



## jwbekens (Sep 29, 2005)

2010 Golf TDI. 153K miles, battery is 3 years old. Wife says car has had some trouble starting in the am the last week. She took it to a car wash this am. Car started just fine this morning. After the engine was stopped and the car went through the touchless car wash with the car in neurtral, the car would not start. It is still at the car wash. MFD says "ESP Error. Put car in P/N." 

Car will not jump start at all. Voltmeter says battery is at 11.8 Volts. VCDS says 11.5 Volts. Here is the scan. I could probably go buy a new battery tomorrow am if that is all that's needed. Does a bad cell keep the car from being jumped? 

Tuesday,11,October,2016,19:13:07:34687
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator Running on Windows 10 x64
VCDS Version: 16.8.0.3 (x64)
Data version: 20160803 DS255
www.Ross-Tech.com




VIN: **********
Mileage: 247240km-153627mi Repair Order: 






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Chassis Type: AJ (1K0)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 2E 37 42 44 46 52 56 62 65 72
77


VIN: WVWDM9AJ7AW376890 Mileage: 247240km-153627miles


01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010
44-Steering Assist -- Status: Malfunction 0010
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: Malfunction 0010

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CJA) Labels: 03L-906-022-CBE.clb
Part No SW: 03L 906 019 CM HW: 03L 906 022 TS
Component: R4 2,0L EDC G000AG 9971 
Revision: 12H03--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0050078
Shop #: WSC 09417 444 14372
VCID: 78D139480B54348298-802C


1 Fault Found:
001674 - ECM Power Relay Load Circuit 
P068A - 000 - Opens Too Early - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0


Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Load: 0.0 %
Voltage: 0.00 V
Hex Value: 0xFF00
Bin. Bits: 00000000
Temperature: -90.0°C


Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-927-770.clb
Part No SW: 02E 300 052 T HW: 02E 927 770 AL
Component: GSG DSG AG6 511 2114 
Revision: 51112 Serial number: 00001003161229
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 256F203CEC66796AF3-8070


No fault code found.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AJ HW: 1K0 907 379 AJ
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0107 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 114B400C49290000881302ED92190042310000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 7AD52340F5582692EE-802E


No fault code found.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 AJ HW: 3C8 907 336 AJ
Component: Climatic H14 0305 
Revision: 00009001 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01005
ROD: EV_ClimaBasis_VW36.rod
VCID: 75CF307CD44649EA83-8020


No fault code found.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G
Component: BCM PQ35 H+ 103 0576 
Revision: 00103 AF 
Coding: 67180A1A90272AC480080081600085C441010086534D8560648020200000
Shop #: WSC 09417 444 58980
VCID: 354FF07C9CC609EA43-8060


Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K1 955 119 F Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 23031 21 0512 
Coding: 009795


No fault code found.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 B HW: 5K0 959 655 B
Component: AirbagVW10G 021 0706 
Serial number: 003C4D0AUFNO 
Coding: 00003032
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01012
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360.rod
VCID: 3957FC4CB8DEED8AA7-806C


Seat occupied recognition: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 339 HW: 5K0 959 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtss. 007 0002 
Serial number: ---0000R--000543GL00


Crash sensor for side airbag: driver side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME77105151ZZZK


Crash sensor for side airbag: front passenger side: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME32733350ZZZK


Crash sensor for side airbag: rear: driver side: 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3512QSME2C1A521BZZZZ


Crash sensor for side airbag: rear: passenger side: 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3522QSME02005452ZZZA


Crash sensor for front airbag: driver side: 
Component: F.Sens.Fahr --- ---- 
Serial number: 35527SME510F3321ZZZ6


Crash sensor for front airbag: front passenger side: 
Component: F.Sens.Beif --- ---- 
Serial number: 35627SME21103321ZZZX


No fault code found.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CD HW: 1K0 953 549 CD
Component: J0527 056 0111 
Coding: 0001632
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 76CD3770014042F28A-8022


Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C8 959 537 D Labels: 3C8-959-537.CLB
Component: E221__MFL-TK6 H06 0022 
Coding: 00000227
Shop #: WSC 00000 


No fault code found.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 920 970 Q HW: 5K0 920 970 Q
Component: KOMBI H03 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 270F00
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04052
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW25.rod
VCID: 3C59E558B7ECD8A2BC-8068


No fault code found.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530-V4.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AD HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0112 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 290310F1000308
Coding: ED807F07400612000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 69F76C0C40FE9D0A17-803C


No fault code found.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H03 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03005
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW21.rod
VCID: 6AF513008DF896121E-803E


No fault code found.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 B HW: 5N0 035 342 B
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0090 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7667879286 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 266D273051607272FA-8072


No fault code found.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 C HW: 3C0 035 684 C
Component: RNS-MID H06 1000 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7K6081045
Coding: 040004000400008600
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 236B3E242252875A9D-8076


No fault code found.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 B HW: 5K0 959 701 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2113 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3147C46CA8AE25CA1F-8064


2 Faults Found:
00928 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Front Driver Side (F220) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
00105 - Signal Central Locking SAVE/LOCK Drivers Side 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 70 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3147C46CA8AE25CA1F-8064


1 Fault Found:
03803 - Steering Angle Sensor for Steering Aid 
000 - - - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Time Indication: 0


Freeze Frame:
Battery Volts: 11.5 V
PD
Temperature: 39.0°C
Count: 2
Steering Angle: 0.00°
Count: 0
SteerAng n.Init




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 D HW: 5K0 959 702 D
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2139 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3449CD7857BC10E274-8060


No fault code found.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 C HW: 3C0 035 684 C
Component: RNS-MID H06 1000 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7K6081045
Coding: 040004000400008600
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 236B3E242252875A9D-8076


No fault code found.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 703 C HW: 5K0 959 703 C
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 3449CD7857BC10E274-8060


No fault code found.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure (J502) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-65.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G
Component: RDK 103 0521 
Coding: 018704
Shop #: WSC 09417 444 58980
VCID: 354FF07C9CC609EA43-8060


No fault code found.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 704 C HW: 5K0 959 704 C
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 354FF07C5CC609EA43-8060


No fault code found.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J738) Labels: 1K8-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 1K8 035 730 D HW: 1K8 035 730 D
Component: Telefon H08 6900 
Revision: 00008000 Serial number: 00000330879718
Coding: 412100
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 2A75D30045785612DE-807E


1 Fault Found:
00446 - Function Limitation due to Under-Voltage 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 9
Reset counter: 201
Mileage: 247249 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2011.03.04
Time: 11:05:54




End-------------------------(Elapsed Time: 02:00)--------------------------


----------



## GTI's (Nov 27, 2011)

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/P068A/001674


----------



## jwbekens (Sep 29, 2005)

So, yesterday at the dealer the car would not start nor would it jump start. Battery was checked. It is fine. They purged the fuel line with a few cycles of pump priming. They let the car sit overnight. It is fine today, starts right up, and there are no codes. Either there was air in the fuel line or a contaminant or there was an electrical goblin. 

I am $108 dollars poorer for the diagnostic workup. 
Waiting for the VW diesel buyback to be finalized. 

I will rescan tomorrow with VCDS and will still think about getting a new battery if wife wants to drive it until next year before turning it in.

Very strange. ESP Error is gone, too.


----------



## jwbekens (Sep 29, 2005)

Went to pick up the car last night, after they drove it 5 miles with no problems. It would not start. Today, they tell me the battery needs replacement. It a VW OEM Enertec, made by Johnson Controls. It is 2 years and 10 months old. The original battery also only lasted just more than 3 years. Same OEM Enertec battery on my .:R32 lasted almost 7 years. This must be payback.


----------



## GTI's (Nov 27, 2011)

That P086A can be caused by a weak battery and the other codes on your scan show the battery voltage at 11.5v not good. Hopefully that new battery will fix you issue.


----------



## jwbekens (Sep 29, 2005)

GTI's said:


> That P086A can be caused by a weak battery and the other codes on your scan show the battery voltage at 11.5v not good. Hopefully that new battery will fix you issue.


You and I knew this from the VCDS scan going in, and I told the tech about this. They had to call a VW tech somewhere in the universe to try all the other stuff leading them to bleed air out of the fuel system. They didn't want me to pay for a battery I didn't need. Very nice folks at the dealer, but not the greatest with scanning the car and diagnosing it. The other VW dealer across town, where I bough the .:R32 and usually have both cars serviced is much much better. 

Thanks for your input. Will update in a few days.


----------

